# Clothing Promoters



## ASV (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I've set up my clothing line not long ago.


Recently i posted some pics via my instagram and there are a few people that ask me question if i'm interested in getting my brand promoted.

I tried to email them whether there are some kinda money involved and what are the procedures, etc.

They said all i need to do is to send them some samples of my shirts, stickers (for give aways) and business cards.
No cost at all.

Now, has anyone have experienced in this? will this work?

Thanks


----------



## tshirtcreature (Jan 15, 2013)

I would ask them why they are so interested in promoting if they don't want money. I'd also ask what other companies they've promoted to see if they have done it for past companies.
www.learnhowtoscreenprint.com, a free easy to follow video series.


----------



## ASV (Feb 22, 2013)

1 of them said she's doing it because she loves the graphic on my tees and would like to promote them on her areas, she loves doing it.
the other girl said she loves doing it and she also gave me some long list of clothing companies.

Not surewhat to do here. do they seem legit? something in my guts telling me that they are up to no good


----------



## Oraskuva (Feb 2, 2013)

I had this same thing happen to me. Some kids with a small following on Instagram kept insisting I send them shirts for promotion. They emailed me a video of how they promote it. It was horrible. Video sucked & made no sense. I'm sure they're just some high school kids who want free clothes. So I'm not sending them any. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## letsmakethatcake (Jan 25, 2013)

Instagram is a good way of marketing, first you have to see the amount of followers they have. I would not send them anything unless they had over 40K followers. and preferably girls... don't be afraid to take a "risk" if sending a shirt or two can get you 20 new buyers lets say ..then why not ?


----------



## ASV (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll go ahead and send out those samples.

Thanks guys!


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds a lot like kids wanting free shirts. Hell, I'll "promote" your brand if you send me the clothes. Put it on, walk into public and I've fulfilled my duties.

I've seen many a site offer "street team" positions and I even did something similar for a mail order catalog when I was in middle school. I got a free shirt to start plus some handouts (flyers, bracelets, etc.) to pass out.

Naturally, I have no idea what kind of sales it translated to (aside from my own purchases) but everyone seemed to enjoy it. Perhaps you could send them the shirts and a referrel code. If X number of people reference the number when ordering you could send them another shirt for holding up their end.


----------



## plastisol (Feb 9, 2013)

My sister owns a homebased small purse business, she manufactures the purses her self, she sent an "instagram celebrity" with 35k followers a free purse so she can model it on instagram, she received around 500 new followers and maybe 1 sale. I say its worth giving away a few tshirts just for the followers.


----------



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good luck with those samples, I hope you get a few sales of of them, keep us posted


----------

